# TRICK OR TREAT!!!



## REO (Oct 15, 2012)

*The Witch just filled her pumpkin patch with Halloween Treat bags! But, being a tricky Witch, only three of them have treats in them! It's up to you to guess which ones have the treats! If you guess correctly, then you get a prize!*

* *

* *

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*3 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!






The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 3 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 50.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 50.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 *kassierae*

#2* Kim~Crayonboxminiatures*

#3 *Castle Rock minis*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Debby, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Pumpkin patch and find those treats!!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## atotton (Oct 15, 2012)

38


----------



## Renee (Oct 15, 2012)

Number 15 for Monday


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 15, 2012)

55


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2012)

dreaminmini, the game only goes to 50. I'll let you guess again just this once





There are NO numbers over 50 in this game.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 15, 2012)

20


----------



## RelentlessMinis (Oct 15, 2012)

16 for Monday!


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2012)

5


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 15, 2012)

42


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 15, 2012)

42 sorry for two posts, don't know what happened!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 15, 2012)

37


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 15, 2012)

17 for me, please. Julie


----------



## SHANA (Oct 15, 2012)

13 for me for monday


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 15, 2012)

REO said:


> dreaminmini, the game only goes to 50. I'll let you guess again just this once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks. It's definitely Monday. That will teach me not to read properly.

My guess is 12.


----------



## Danielleee (Oct 15, 2012)

33!


----------



## ruffian (Oct 15, 2012)

31!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 15, 2012)

4 please


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2012)

19


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll take good old number ONE for Monday please!


----------



## kassierae (Oct 15, 2012)

27!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 15, 2012)

Monday 21 LOL I wish


----------



## madmax (Oct 15, 2012)

*9*


----------



## happy appy (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm taking 7 for 7 great days at the National Drive!


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 15, 2012)

36!


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2012)

Not yet!

Mean ol witch! Can you hear her cackling? *cackle cackle*


----------



## Danielleee (Oct 16, 2012)

My tuesday guess is 10!

its 130 am here hope it counts lol


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 16, 2012)

It is 3:30 am here. Not sure why I am not asleep. LOL

Tuesday's guess is: 45


----------



## Renee (Oct 16, 2012)

Number 3 for Tuesday


----------



## kassierae (Oct 16, 2012)

Tuesday guess is...18


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll try 35, these games are always fun, Thanks REO!


----------



## walkermini (Oct 16, 2012)

14!


----------



## lilnickers (Oct 16, 2012)

2


----------



## happy appy (Oct 16, 2012)

I will try 50?


----------



## SHANA (Oct 16, 2012)

I will try 25 for tuesday


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 16, 2012)

11 for Tuesday


----------



## atotton (Oct 16, 2012)

44 please


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 16, 2012)

48 for me......NYEEEEEE HEEEEEE HEEEEE HEEEE HEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! Go witchy poo, stir your cualdron!! Go witchy poo, shake your broomstick!! (Can y'all tell I'm havin' fun????)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 16, 2012)

47


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Two of you found treats!

*kassierae*

and

*Kim~Crayonboxminiatures*

EMAIL ME! With your info!!!! [email protected] 

There's still one more bag of treats to find!!!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy Happy Boo!

#6 is my guess


----------



## madmax (Oct 16, 2012)

_22_


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Oct 16, 2012)

41 please


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2012)

I pick 8 for Tuesday.


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2012)

Not yet!

Only 13 more trick or treat bags left to choose from!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 16, 2012)

28


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 16, 2012)

29 please


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll never see 49 again! (Tuesday)


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2012)

Not yet!!!!!


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll try 1


----------



## Leeside (Oct 16, 2012)

39


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 16, 2012)

How about 40 for me!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 16, 2012)

33


----------



## REO (Oct 16, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 16, 2012)

30 please


----------



## Danielleee (Oct 17, 2012)

29 for wednesday!


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 17, 2012)

Let me see...I will pick 26 for my Wednesday guess.


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2012)

<----- LOL

Not yet!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks so much Lil Beginnings for the goodies coming! I never expected to win!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2012)

32


----------



## RescueMini (Oct 17, 2012)

Nevermind, someone already guessed my number.


----------



## Leeside (Oct 17, 2012)

24


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 17, 2012)

For Weds I'll take 23.


----------



## madmax (Oct 17, 2012)

49 not my age, but it was once upon a time...lol


----------



## Renee (Oct 17, 2012)

Number 43 for Wednesday


----------



## SHANA (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll take 46


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 17, 2012)

46


----------



## SHANA (Oct 17, 2012)

All the numbers are gone now.


----------



## lilnickers (Oct 17, 2012)

2 !!!


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2012)

I didn't keep track, so I'll just guess one of my usual number. 37 please.


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry guys! I stayed up late watching spooky movies! (I wait ALL year for Oct! LOL) and I over slept!!!

The one that got the number was #34! *Castle Rock minis*!

Thank you all for playing! I hope you had a spooky good time looking for the treats!


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2012)

Sure, Diane took one of my usual numbers and won with it; guess I'll have to get up before her next time, so she can't ahve my number.


----------



## chandab (Oct 18, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You'll have to get up REALLY early your time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then, I'll just stay up til midnight and vote then.


----------

